# EasyTune5 Pro



## anxiety (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't know maybe the thread isn't exactly for this forum but it came as close as possible. My question is simple - do the effects of the program stay after I've closed it, or the "tuning" "turns off" when EasyTune shuts down? If not, how can I do it?


Best Regards..


----------

